# Garden Metal Models Bridge Ties



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been looking for some Garden Metal Models bridge ties with no luck. Does anyone here know of a supplier that might still have some?

I contacted the company and they are out of stock indefinitely. Too bad as this looked like a great product. 

Unfortunately I don't think I'll be able to find enough sections for my twin six foot bridges. I need enough tie sections to do 144" (12 feet).


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 10 Dec 2012 10:52 AM 
I've been looking for some Garden Metal Models bridge ties with no luck. Does anyone here know of a supplier that might still have some?

I contacted the company and they are out of stock indefinitely. Too bad as this looked like a great product. 

Unfortunately I don't think I'll be able to find enough sections for my twin six foot bridges. I need enough tie sections to do 144" (12 feet).
Matt,

I think we are out of luck getting these again.







Paul Burch gave me a "heads-up" in March this year, that the owner of GMM was selling the ties Buy It Now, on eBay. I needed enough ties for 50+ feet of bridges. I grabbed up all I could get........55 feet! $30 for 24 inches. The last I heard was from Nick Savatgy on LSC that he had purchased all that GMM had. You might contact him. He might be able to part with 12 feet. I NEED all that I have. Good luck.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve had a great product, but the company screwed him and cut him off. I bought a bunch also way back, but It may not be enough for my next project.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the lumber companies - I forget which - will cut ties to any shape you want.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Found a source for the ties I needed


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 06 Jan 2013 10:58 AM 
Found a source for the ties I needed







Any hints?


----------

